# Free ABU Garcia 5501C3 50th anniversary box and accessories...



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

No reel, just the box and included goodies... Embroidered cloth reel bag, royal blue reel stand, unique see through box, 50th anniversary certificate, schematic for the model. Just pay $6 for USPS Priority shipping via paypal to get it to you in the USA. 

First "I'll take it" posted here, gets it. Thanks P&S.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll take it


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

please pm me your email address for paypal.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

You got it Tadpole1, PM sent, please return PM me your address. Thanks.


----------

